# Please help save LOTR Conquest



## SORMayhem (Mar 8, 2010)

I am asking people here to consider taking one minute to sign this online petition to stop E.A. from shutting down the online servers for LOTR Conquest. Currently the petition has 700 signatures. If we reach 1,000 by March 16th we have been told that the servers will be kept open. 

I understand that most of you don’t play this game, couldn’t care less about it and maybe even dislike it, but there is a small, dedicated community of us that are sad to see our favourite game close down (imagine how you would feel if it was happening to a game you love). Conquest has only been out for 14 months and we feel that online services should not be closed down so soon. It would set a bad precedent for future games. 

If you could take a few seconds out of your day to sign this petition, you would be making an entire community of us Conquest nerds happy! Sincerest thanks for your kind generosity. Please help save The Shire!

Here is the petition: LotrC - Save the online gaming Petition


----------



## antibaka (Mar 10, 2010)

alright mate, signed. its 947 now just 60 more and there is stil another one week time.


----------



## Mike (Mar 10, 2010)

Signed. I don't play, but I don't see why y'all shouldn't have fun, and would like to spite EA for requiring an internet connection to play the single-player campaign in the next Command & Conquer game, a completely unnecessary and intrusive addition.


----------

